

Red Hat & Ubuntu's UEFI Solutions Not Good For FOSS - pwg
http://fossforce.com/2012/07/red-hat-ubuntus-uefi-solutions-good-foss/

======
tzs
> Early pressure from the Linux community has caused most x86 OEMs to promise
> to include a way to disable Secure Boot on traditional Wintel machines.

The OEMs promised no such thing. Microsoft wrote into the spec that to get the
Win 8 logo, x86 systems _MUST_ provide a way to disable Secure Boot and to add
new keys for use with Secure Boot.

The article mostly just whines, without offering solutions, and gets important
facts wrong. I don't see that it adds anything useful to the corpus of
articles that have already been published and well discussed on this topic.

